# cuando va a salir gentoo 2007.1?

## austin

pues eso alguien sabe  cuando va salir la sigiente version de gentoo que seguro tiene que estar a salir por que sino va a ser gentoo 2008.0

----------

## gringo

como suelen decir los devs, cuando esté listo  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## ekz

Al instalar con el CD minimal, y luego de hacer un emerge --sync && emerge -uDavN world ya se consigue un sistema "up-to-date" 

SAludos

----------

## achaw

Yo siempre me pregunte cuando salia la 2025.0...

----------

## JotaCE

 *gringo wrote:*   

> como suelen decir los devs, cuando esté listo 
> 
> saluetes

 

No podra salir un poco antes de eso?

----------

## sirope

Segun el roadmap, será en noviembre o diciembre.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/index.xml

Pero eso es poco importante, una caracteristica muy alabada en otras distros como Arch y Foresight, pero poco mencionada en Gentoo es que con un emerge -avuN world estás a la última, y cada versión se limita a ser un cambio de perfil y un snapshot para los cds/dvds de instalación. A diferencia de Debian y su prole, donde se congelan las versiones.

Salu2

----------

## YosWinK

 *gringo wrote:*   

> como suelen decir los devs, cuando esté listo 
> 
> saluetes

 

Bieeen, vamos creando escuela  :Wink: 

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> No podra salir un poco antes de eso?

 

Eeemmmm, estoy seguro de que no te gustaría que saliera antes de que estuviera lista y se comiera tu disco duro, tu RAID, tu software, tu perro y hasta la suegra  :Wink: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *YosWinK wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*   como suelen decir los devs, cuando esté listo 
> 
> saluetes 
> 
> Bieeen, vamos creando escuela 
> ...

 

no pasa nada amigo tengo todo respaldado mi software, mi hardware hasta mi perro tiene respaldo, lo unico que deliveradamente no tiene respaldo es precisamente mi suegra!  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

Conozco a más de un paisano que no le importaría librarse de su suegra, y si le puedes echar la culpa al "sistema informático", mejor que mejor   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Salir de donde? Si querés estar a la última, te pasas a la rama testing aceptando el keyword que corresponda a tu arquitectura y listo, vas a estar mas adelante que la 2007.1 el día que esté disponible.

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

que acabo de leer?? que el proximo perfil de gentoo si sale antes de tiempo nos libra de la suegra??? eso como va? el nuevo perfil trae activadas las USE="-suegra matasuegras_silencioso"

POR FAVOR SACADLO YAAAAA

(ahora sí que hincharemos a preguntar "¿y cuando sale?")

----------

## sirope

```
que acabo de leer?? que el proximo perfil de gentoo si sale antes de tiempo nos libra de la suegra??? eso como va? el nuevo perfil trae activadas las USE="-suegra matasuegras_silencioso"
```

Esto me recuerda a aquel virus del que me informaron por email, que quema tu ordenador, parte en dos tu escritorio, te golpea la entrepierna, e incendia la casa... 

Achaw, la 2025.0 sale en el 2025.  :Very Happy: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

salu2

----------

## Luciernaga

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

yo me lío a martillazos con la 2006.1 en un P4 y no doy con la bola ....

----------

## Franchute13

Luciernaga, deberias postear todos los problemas y con eso podriamos tratar de ayudarte.

Con el tema Flag "come suegra" .... no se podria modificar para que "coma" politicos?? Yo se que ningun software es perfecto pero ya con que se lleve algunos me va bien.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Franchute13 wrote:*   

> Luciernaga, deberias postear todos los problemas y con eso podriamos tratar de ayudarte.
> 
> Con el tema Flag "come suegra" .... no se podria modificar para que "coma" politicos?? Yo se que ningun software es perfecto pero ya con que se lleve algunos me va bien.

 

Muchas gracias por el ofrecimiento, estoy intentando postear algo en el otro hilo con los mismos problemas que tienen otros compis, el asunto es que la Gentoo 2006.1 actualizada la tengo instalada en un AMD64 y funciona de narices, pero desde hace tiempo intento instalalrla en un Pentium 4 (EM64T) cuyo hardware del equipo es superior y no hay webs de que arranque, se instala cojonudamente, inicia perfecto, pero al momento de "entrar" en la partición raíz no hay modo de que la reconozca, en principio creía que el problema era yo, pero después de leer mucho y ver muchos posts, llego a la conclusión de que genkernel tiene un bug con mi hardware, intento compilar manualmente el núcleo y también falla igual; coñe que la Debian y la Fedora funcionan de P.M. en ese hardware y Gentoo no quiere ...

 :Confused:   :Embarassed: 

PostData: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4588313.html#4588313 ...

----------

## opotonil

A mi con la 2006.1 tambien me paso una cosa curiosa, tengo 2 HDs uno SCSI y otro SATA durante toda la instalacion con el live-cd el HD SCSI era sdb pero cuando reinicie al finalizar la instalacion el HD SCSI era sda ¿? y claro el grub no tiraba. Me costo lo mio darme cuenta del cambio de nombre del HD.

Salu2.

PD: si finalmente consigues que tire la instalacion y la estas realizando con un 2006.1 acuerdate de actualizar lo primero la famosa explat o libexplat.

----------

## Franchute13

Luciernaga, solo es el problema del grub que te afecta en la P4?.

Si es asi, bueno postea tu device.map que esta dentro del grub y tu grub.conf

Saludos

----------

## kropotkin

pregunta...

y que se gana con que salga una nueva versión?..

¿que la hora de instalar tener un snapshot en el cd más nuevo y nada más que eso?.

Saludos!.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> y que se gana con que salga una nueva versión?

 

Un nuevo perfil... aunque no lo entendí nunca bien como iva... busca un post de gentoo 2007.0 en este foro donde stolz decia como cambiar el perfil tras actualizar (cada perfil tiene unas use activadas y unas reglas concretas).

Por ejemplo la 2007.1 traera la USE="-suegra" por defecto.

De hecho no tengo mucha idea sobre ello... ya que al fin y al cabo siempre tenemos el ultimo software estable y compilado por nosotros mismo... supongo que en algún lado de la inmensa documentación estara explicado...

----------

## Zagloj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un nuevo perfil... aunque no lo entendí nunca bien como iva... busca un post de gentoo 2007.0 en este foro donde stolz decia como cambiar el perfil tras actualizar (cada perfil tiene unas use activadas y unas reglas concretas).
> 
> ... supongo que en algún lado de la inmensa documentación estara explicado...

 

 Efectivamente: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-upgrading.xml

 Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

>  *kropotkin wrote:*   y que se gana con que salga una nueva versión? 
> 
> Un nuevo perfil... aunque no lo entendí nunca bien como iva... busca un post de gentoo 2007.0 en este foro donde stolz decia como cambiar el perfil tras actualizar (cada perfil tiene unas use activadas y unas reglas concretas).
> 
> Por ejemplo la 2007.1 traera la USE="-suegra" por defecto.
> ...

 

Dudo mucho que alguien, aun que no faltará quien, desee agregar la use flag "suegra" en su make.conf   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

